# MK6 GTI AirLift Performance squeak



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey all,
I recently swapped from slam series front struts to the performance front struts. Everything was good for the first month I had them on the car but recently I took a trip that was close to 160miles each way. 
I ride at 45psi max up front as suggested by the user manual. However, I now have a squeak/creak that comes from the fronts when I turn the wheel. Driving straight makes no noise. 
The sound is like a rubber on rubber sound; anyone have any ideas or tips? I sent an email to airlift to see what they suggest but I'm going to guess they are on a long weekend because of president's day.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would confirm both endlinks are still tight.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

fasttt600 said:


> I would confirm both endlinks are still tight.


I'll double check them when I get the change. However with a quick inspection the sound was coming from the top of the strut and not the lower portion. 

However, on a side note, we had a crazy rain storm last night, for some reason now the noise is gone? I'm assuming this is going to just be a temporary "fix" but I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I checked the end links, they are tight. The noise has gotten a lot louder recently and really want to pin point this. Here's a video of the sound for reference, recorded from the top of the cowl. Again, the noise is only when turning. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

For anyone else curious, turns out the bearing went bad, or the coating on the inside of the bearing really. I ended up just buying a new set of strut mounts (camber plates) from bag riders since I don't have immediate access to a bearing puller/press.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

When installing new camber plates/pillow bearings, should I grease them? Just want to try and prolong the life of the new parts.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

spiker369 said:


> When installing new camber plates/pillow bearings, should I grease them? Just want to try and prolong the life of the new parts.


BUMP on this question.


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not qualified to advise you. However, considering what you just through with it, I would grease it. Also consider lithium grease as its water resistant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

How many miles on that bearing? I am just finishing up my install and would like to know how long I can expect these to last. From my last experience with XL's this does not surprise me. You'd think this stuff would last as much as it costs. :banghead:


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

brnsgrbr said:


> I'm not qualified to advise you. However, considering what you just through with it, I would grease it. Also consider lithium grease as its water resistant.


Good idea, I might do this unless someone else chimes in.



President Lincoln said:


> How many miles on that bearing? I am just finishing up my install and would like to know how long I can expect these to last. From my last experience with XL's this does not surprise me. You'd think this stuff would last as much as it costs. :banghead:


To be honest, I'm not sure how many miles were on it because I bought these performance front struts used after my slam xl series struts **** the bed on me.


----------

